# I couldn't believe it!



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont wanna be the one to promote anything (wink, wink) but i just got my order in from JRCigars and while I was pretty skeptical at first, when I received my package today, all that went out the window. as you can see from the pics, there are some pretty awesome sticks in this 50 cigar combo not to mention the sweet humi that it came with. i dont really need another humi but i figure since i'm headin downrange eep: *AGAIN*, it would be the perfect box to keep a few sticks in. the cigars ranged from Romeo y Julieta to LGC to Hoyo de Monterrey. *SWEET!!! *i think i'm gonna order another before the sale is over (Oct 31st). if you want one, here's the link. go get it!

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&itemcode=MAMREXT


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

nice pick up, however a little too generic for me in terms of smokes...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

wow, JR came thru on that one


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nyisles said:


> nice pick up, however a little too generic for me in terms of smokes...


are you serious? sorry it doesnt contain any Casa Fuertes or Stradivarious...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> are you serious? sorry it doesnt contain any Casa Fuertes or Stradivarious...


Strads are AWESOME eep::lalala:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Well I am not a fan of altadis/general I didn't say I was into cigar snob brands only. But a lot of those are generic for me.. did not mean to slight...

I rather have Oliva, Padron, Fuente, Davidoff, DPG, Padilla, G.A.R. Etc.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

50 gars and a humi for that price. I'd say that's a good deal.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pick up Milton!! Now my friend did you find any good B&M's in Germany?? Long time I heard from you!! :wave:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great deal there!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Milt, Nothing wrong with that brother. Nice haul!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks pretty damn good. Nice grabs brother. Goodluck downrange. I will be heading home in a few months. Stay safe.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

That is a great deal. Nice humi with 50 cigars for $99 - what a deal


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pickup! I think you did good.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is an awesome deal!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pick up Milton,Sticks and a box great deal.... :thumb:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's an awesome deal! Nothing wrong w/HdM Excaliburs and LGCs - nice grab!


----------



## Truck Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

Great deal on the sticks alone :smokin:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice pick ups.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Really good deal, enjoy!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet pick-up Milton! I love their Bolivars. Good luck and thanks!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice haul!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

nyisles said:


> nice pick up, however a little too generic for me in terms of smokes...[/Q
> UOTE]Wow, I don't even have the sack to say that on here even if I believed it. eep:
> 
> Q
> ...


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Damn... people are taking my comment the wrong way....

The deal was fantastic... It was a steal.. however for me, I would pass on it, because General/Altadis cigars to me lack flavor. They all fall short for me.

It was not meant to be a snobbish statement.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Thats a pretty awesome deal.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great deal....nice haul


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

thats awesome, great smokes in that deal


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

pretty sweet deal


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome hit man. Super sweet deal on that


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet great selection there


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice haul


----------

